# Soucis impression HP 5740 depuis Macbook



## Teemu (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

je viens de remplacer mon vieux PC par un Macbook (snow leopard), et depuis je rencontre des problèmes pour imprimer un document word.

Je souhaite imprimer mon CV, mais quand je lance l'impression, il ne m'imprime que quelques phrases : certaines en noir, d'autres en bleu (et non en noir) et d'autre coupée en 2 (que la partie haute des phrases), et enfin d'autres phrases ne s'impriment pas.

J'ai essayé d'installer les pilotes HP pour Mac mais sans succès.

Je ne rencontre pas ces soucis si je veux imprimer par exemple une page web. C'est uniquement depuis word.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me renseigner svp ? 

D'avance merci.


----------



## gugus15 (11 Avril 2010)

Sur un autre forum, j'ai trouvé cette solution à propos d'un problème semblable au tien.

Je te la mets en anglais, si tu la veux en français dis le et je te la traduirai 



> I had the same problem and received the following email from HP support. Problem solved!
> 
> Step 1: Resetting the printing system ***
> 
> ...


----------



## Teemu (11 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ton retour, j'ai suivi les différentes étapes.

par contre je bloque au 3. de l'étape 3.

Quand je clique sur préf système > imprimante & fax > '+' , j'ai une fenetre qui s'affiche mais je ne peux pas "sélectionner un driver". 
La seule chose que je peux faire c'est cliquer sur "autres imprimantes"

(j'ai brancher mon imprimante au mcbook, mais ça change rien...)

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## gugus15 (11 Avril 2010)

Ton imprimante est bien allumée?

Car c'est un peu près la seule raison que je vois à ce que ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Teemu (12 Avril 2010)

bah en fait j'ai pas fini la 3ieme étape, mais en ouvrant un document word j'ai pu l'imprimer et cela a bien marché ... je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé du coup, mais le principal c'est que ça fonctionne.
Merci


----------



## gugus15 (12 Avril 2010)

Ravi d'avoir pu t'aider alors


----------

